# Columbian Rainbow Boa vs Brazilian Rainbow Boa



## Saundo (Nov 3, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the differences between a Columbian Rainbow Boa and Brazilian Rainbow Boa?

Thanks


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Saundo said:


> Can anyone tell me the differences between a Columbian Rainbow Boa and Brazilian Rainbow Boa?
> 
> Thanks


 Colombian rainbow boas are generaly better to handle, better feeders and are slightly smaller but stocky. Brazilian Rainbow Boas are in many opinions nicer to look at, require slightly higher humidity and grow longer but more slender. These are the only differences I can think of but is only really my opinion.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

CRB's are better than BRB's :whistling2:

BRB's get a bit longer than CRB's and have a more vibrant colour. Cant think of anything else off the top of my head tho


----------



## corncrazy (Jan 31, 2009)

Columbians lose their pattern as they get older or it turns very faint where as the brazilians maintaing their pattern, they do look stunning but i'm byased towards CRB's. I have a pair and they are fantastic, very tame and very curious snakes.:flrt:


----------

